
Facebook tried to buy controversial tool to spy on iPhone users - elorant
https://9to5mac.com/2020/04/03/facebook-tried-to-buy-controversial-tool-to-spy-on-iphone-users-court-filing-reveals/
======
vstuart
Facebook Wanted NSO Spyware to Monitor Users, NSO CEO Claims In a court-filed
declaration, NSO Group’s CEO says Facebook tried to buy an Apple spying tool
in 2017. | [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pke9k9/facebook-wanted-
ns...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pke9k9/facebook-wanted-nso-spyware-
to-monitor-users)

------
willwashburn
I am not surprised in the slightest. One of the worst company on this planet.

This is outrageous:

 _NSO declined to sell Pegasus to Facebook, but it still built and launched
Onavo without Pegasus as a spyware tool in early 2018 under the misleading
pretense of being a VPN app._

